# Fortress of Nightmares "Rises Up" again this October.



## snowman03 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is our 2009 Press Release ... enjoy 
Newport, RI --- Dated: Sep 26, 2009

Fortress of Nightmares haunted attraction will be ready for patrons to experience 2 terrifying new events
this season. We will be having test runs open to news and media only on October 22nd from 7-9pm and
opening to the public on October 23rd at 6pm

The Fortress of Nightmares 2009 season will bring 2 brand new events to Historic Fort Adams in Newport,
RI, this year. The volunteer staff has been working since the beginning of August to prepare the Tunnels of
Terror Haunted Maze and Fortress Ghost Hunts. The Tunnels of Terror Haunted Maze is a terrifying walk
through the Historic Forts long, dark tunnels and casemates; while for the less brave, we will offer Fortress
Ghost Hunts: Search for the truth and gather evidence on this legitimate paranormal investigation with local
Para-research group members from RISEUP as your leaders.

Dates of Operation: October 23-25, 30, 31 and November 1. Ticket sales are from 6-9pm each night. If you
purchase your ticket before 9pm, you will get in to the event that night. Due to the outdoor nature of this
event, heavy rains will cancel for the night. Visit our website or call for up to date closure information.
Tickets are $10/person per attraction or $15/person for a combo ticket. All proceeds go towards the
revitalization and restoration efforts at Fort Adams.

About Fortress of Nightmares 2009 Season
[email protected]

About The Fort Adams Trust:
Email: [email protected]
Phone (401) 841-0707 ex. 5
Fax (401)841-0790
Address: 90 Fort Adams Drive
City: Newport
State: RI
http:// fortressofnightmares.com

About RISEUP Paranormal:
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 401-624-1782
http:// riseupparanormal.com
###
A Charitable Haunted Attraction. 100% of proceeds go towards the restoration of historic Fort Adams in
Newport, RI

Also Availble on Fortress of Nightmares "Rises Up" again this October.


----------

